# Poti-Drehknopf mit Fixierschraube/Klemmschraube



## Andreas1961 (8 Oktober 2021)

Hallo liebe Schaltschrankbauer,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Drehknopf für ein Potentiometer, welchen man mittels einer Schraube gegen ungewolltes Verstellen sichern kann.




Ich habe mir schon im Internet die Augen blutig gesucht (einschl. Google Bildersuche), habe aber keinen Lieferanten gefunden.
Auch bei CONRAD, REICHELT, RS COMPONENTS und Co. habe ich nichts gefunden.
Es wäre schön, wenn jemand aus dem Forum helfen könnte.

Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus.


----------



## Heinileini (8 Oktober 2021)

Andreas1961 schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn jemand aus dem Forum helfen könnte.


Kann leider nicht helfen.
Generell: nicht alle "guten Ideen" konnten sich am Markt durchsetzen.
Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass der Bedarf dafür durch HMIs etc. deutlich geringer geworden ist.
Das gilt insbesondere für analoge Bauteile, aber auch für einige digitale (z.B. BCD-Schalter, "MäuseKlaviere", ...).

Edit:
Habe bei Mentor "FeststellKnöpfe" gefunden.

und bei Conrad auch.


----------



## SPS-Bitschubser (8 Oktober 2021)

Denke das kann man selber bauen
Feingewinde bohren am Rand vom poti dann passende Schraube wie im Bild oben reindrehen. 
Musst nur ein Poti finden wo das relativ einfach geht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (8 Oktober 2021)

Ich kenne z.b. diese hier, mit einem Fixierhebel statt Fixierschraube

https://www.reichelt.de/de/de/drehk...woK678wIVhs13Ch2zlwvLEAQYAiABEgLpVfD_BwE&&r=1


----------



## 3.#6 (8 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kenne z.b. diese hier, mit einem Fixierhebel statt Fixierschraube
> 
> https://www.reichelt.de/de/de/drehk...woK678wIVhs13Ch2zlwvLEAQYAiABEgLpVfD_BwE&&r=1


Hallo,
von denen rate ich aber ab, wir haben die in den 90ern in die Maschinen eingebaut, schreckliche Montage, und dauernd gelöste Madenschraube, bzw. Gewinde kaputt.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Oktober 2021)

Google mal nach "Drehknopf 6mm" und findest sie in allen Formen und Farben.


----------



## Heinileini (8 Oktober 2021)

3.#6 schrieb:


> von denen rate ich aber ab, wir haben die in den 90ern in die Maschinen eingebaut, schreckliche Montage, und dauernd gelöste Madenschraube, bzw. Gewinde kaputt.


Die Exemplare, die ich in #2 verlinkt habe, haben keine MadenSchrauben, sondern Spannzangen(-Befestigung) mit weniger winzigen/empfindlichen Gewinden und kosten z.B. bei Conrad je nach Ausführung bis max. 4,20 €. Allerdings muss wahrscheinlich die AbdeckKappe getrennt bestellt werden (ca. 0,30 €). Zur Montage ist eine zusätzliche kleine Bohrung in der FrontPlatte erforderlich, mit der die GrundPlatte des Knopfes am Verdrehen gehindert wird.


----------



## 3.#6 (9 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Die Exemplare, die ich in #2 verlinkt habe, haben keine MadenSchrauben, sondern Spannzangen(-Befestigung) mit weniger winzigen/empfindlichen Gewinden und kosten z.B. bei Conrad je nach Ausführung bis max. 4,20 €. Allerdings muss wahrscheinlich die AbdeckKappe getrennt bestellt werden (ca. 0,30 €). Zur Montage ist eine zusätzliche kleine Bohrung in der FrontPlatte erforderlich, mit der die GrundPlatte des Knopfes am Verdrehen gehindert wird.


Hallo,
gut dann haben die das System vielleicht geändert, ich nehme meine Aussage zurück unf behaupte das Gegenteil.


----------



## Andreas1961 (11 Oktober 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Kann leider nicht helfen.
> Generell: nicht alle "guten Ideen" konnten sich am Markt durchsetzen.
> Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass der Bedarf dafür durch HMIs etc. deutlich geringer geworden ist.
> Das gilt insbesondere für analoge Bauteile, aber auch für einige digitale (z.B. BCD-Schalter, "MäuseKlaviere", ...).
> ...


Hallo Heinilein,
vielen Dank für Deinen Link.
Leider ist es so, dass der Kunde explizit eine Fixierung des Drehknopfes mit einer Schraube wünscht.
Er hat wohl solches Personal, welches mal "im Vorbeigehen" an irgendwelchen Knöpfen rumdreht.
Deshalb möchte er die Hürde höher setzen und ein "Verstellen nur mit Werkzeug" ermöglichen.
Trotzdem vielen Dank.


----------



## Andreas1961 (11 Oktober 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kenne z.b. diese hier, mit einem Fixierhebel statt Fixierschraube
> 
> https://www.reichelt.de/de/de/drehk...woK678wIVhs13Ch2zlwvLEAQYAiABEgLpVfD_BwE&&r=1


Hallo DeltaMikeAir,
auch Dir vielen Dank für Deine Mühe.
Aber es gilt das in #9 gesagte: Kunde wünscht "Verstellen nur mit Werkzeug".
Deshalb auch explizit die Frage nach den Ptis mit Fixier*schraube*.


----------



## JSEngineering (11 Oktober 2021)

Andreas1961 schrieb:


> Aber es gilt das in #9 gesagte: Kunde wünscht "Verstellen nur mit Werkzeug".


Abdeck-Kappe drüber und abschließen...


----------



## Andreas1961 (11 Oktober 2021)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Google mal nach "Drehknopf 6mm" und findest sie in allen Formen und Farben.


Hallo Onkel Dagobert,
ich weiß ja nicht, welches GOOGLE Du benutzt, aber bei meinem GOOGLE zeigt kein einziger Treffer das gesuchte an.
Es werden zwar "Drehknöpfe 6 mm in allen Formen und Farben" angezeigt, aber eben keine mit Fixierschraube.
Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Andreas1961 (11 Oktober 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Abdeck-Kappe drüber und abschließen...


Hallo JSEngineering,
der Kunde ist der Ansicht, dass das Handling einer Abdeckhaube "zu umständlich" sei.
Und bekanntlich ist der Kunde ja König...


----------



## Heinileini (11 Oktober 2021)

Andreas1961 schrieb:


> Es werden zwar "Drehknöpfe 6 mm in allen Formen und Farben" angezeigt, aber eben keine mit Fixierschraube.


Man findet auch welche mit (Fixier-)Schraube, aber das ist dann die Schraube, mit der der Knopf auf der Achse "fixiert" wird.

Habe schonmal Potis gesehen, die am Ende der Achse einen Schlitz haben (wenn man sie sucht, findet man sie natürlich nicht ).
Da kann man das Poti direkt mit einem SchraubenDreher verstellen und auf einen Knopf verzichten. Wäre das vielleicht eine Anregung für eine "BastelArbeit"?


----------



## MFreiberger (11 Oktober 2021)

Andreas1961 schrieb:


> Hallo JSEngineering,
> der Kunde ist der Ansicht, dass das Handling einer Abdeckhaube "zu umständlich" sei.


Moin JSEngineering,

merkwürdiger Kunde. Eine Schraube am Poti ist ok, eine Abdeckhaube zu umständlich?!
Dabei ist eine Abdeckhaube doch "gang und gäbe", um (unbeabsichtigte) Verstellungen zu verhindern.
An welcher Stelle ist denn die Schraube im Poti (was machst Du, wenn sie ausgeleiert ist oder verloren ging) weniger umständlich?

Für eine unbeabsichtigte, versehentliche Verstellung halte ich eine Klappe ohne Verriegelung, die oben angeschlagen ist für
1. ausreichend und
2. einfach zu "bedienen"

Alles was über das unbeabsichtigte Verstellen (Mutwilligkeit) hinausgeht, kann doch sowieso nicht verhindert werden?!

Vielleicht will der Kunde auch nur Deine Suchkompetenz in Bezug auf Spezialteile testen?  

Aber, wie Du schon schreibst:


> Und bekanntlich ist der Kunde ja König...



VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Heinileini (11 Oktober 2021)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> ... unbeabsichtigte, versehentliche Verstellung ... (Mutwilligkeit) ...


Ich glaube, der Kunde hat mit Mutwilligkeit zu kämpfen.
Natürlich soll ein Verstellen möglich sein und bleiben, aber doch ein wenig erschwert, so dass es dem Täter nicht unnötig leicht gemacht wird, im Vorbeigehen etwas auszurichten.


----------



## MFreiberger (11 Oktober 2021)

Moin,

wie wird der Wert des Potis denn verarbeitet? Wenn es ein SPS-Eingang ist, statt dessen einen Inkrementalgeber (EDIT: oder einen Impulsgeber) zur Wertänderung und einen Schlüsselschalter zur Freigabe der Wertänderung?
Ich weiß: mit Kanonen auf Spatzen, aber dann wäre man safe.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## PN/DP (11 Oktober 2021)

Man könnte auch ein (kleines) HMI-Panel für die Sollwertvorgabe nehmen, dann kann man ein Passwort vergeben.

Harald


----------



## JSEngineering (11 Oktober 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Man könnte auch ein (kleines) HMI-Panel für die Sollwertvorgabe nehmen, dann kann man ein Passwort vergeben.
> 
> Harald


Hab ich auch schon überlegt, allerdings... wem schon eine Abdeckung zu kompliziert ist, dem möchte ich nicht mit einem Paßwort kommen...


----------



## Andreas1961 (15 Oktober 2021)

Hallo an alle Schreiberlinge hier im Forum,

vielen Dank für die rege Unterstützung.
Ich konnte den Kunden von der Verwendung der Poti-Drehknöpfe mit Feststellhebel von Mentor überzeugen.






An dieser Stell nochmal mein Dank an Heinilein, der mir diese Drehknöpfe in #2 vorgeschlagen hat.

Nochmal zu Anwendung:
Es handelt sich um eine Mini-Steuerung für ein Etikettiersystem, bei welchem ein Transportband und ein Walzenantrieb (jeweils 0,25 kW) über je einen Frequenzumrichter angetrieben werden.
An den besagten Potis wird die jeweilige Geschwindigkeit eingestellt.
Da hier nur eine "Klappersteuerung" zum Einsatz kommt, erübrigt sich auch die Frage nach einem HMI-Panel.

Also nochmals vielen Dank an die Forumsgemeinde.

Andreas


----------



## PN/DP (15 Oktober 2021)

Andreas1961 schrieb:


> Da hier nur eine "Klappersteuerung" zum Einsatz kommt, erübrigt sich auch die Frage nach einem HMI-Panel.


Falls das Potie nur relativ selten nur von einer Fachkraft verstellt werden soll, dann kann man das Potie auch in den Schaltschrank verlegen, oder falls es direkt an einen Frequenzumrichter angeschlossen ist dann ganz deaktivieren und die Sollwertvorgabe über Parameter-Eingabe mit dem Bediendisplay des Frequenzumrichters machen (z.B. FU von Schneider/Telemecanique: Sollwert über LSP/HSP).

Harald


----------



## Andreas1961 (15 Oktober 2021)

Hallo Harald,
üblicherweise erfolgt das Verstellen der Potis erfolgt durch einen "Einrichter", der jedoch nicht unbedingt eine _*Elektro*_-Fachkraft ist.
Daher ist es m. E. immer problematisch, wenn Betriebsparameter *im Schaltschrank* verändert werden müssen (so auch am Umrichter selbst).

Aber wie gesagt, der Kunde ist mit dem in #20 gezeigten Drehknopf zufrieden.
Daher erübrigt sich jede weitere Recherche.

Andreas


----------

